# Maiden queen not enjoying her stud



## alal332 (Jan 13, 2010)

Well our plan to wait a while longer before we let our girl go to stud went out the window because she came on her third heat 3 days ago. On advice of my mentor as well as my own knowledge of knowing the dangers of letting them have more and more heat cycles without being bred we drove her to our first choice (who is also the closest and most suitable matched) stud. She's been there now since Wednesday evening. The stud owner kept them apart 24 hours where they could smell and see each other. And then allowed them to meet last night. And although she is happy with them staying together at the moment she has said our girl is not calling anymore and only showing very few signs of being on heat (excessively licking herself and over affectionate) apart from towards the stud! She is tolerating him but not allowing him to go anywhere near him. As soon as he gets so close to her she hisses at him and he moves away. He is being such a sweetheart of a boy with her. A proper gentleman. I'm hoping for some better news tomorrow but they have been in together for 24 hours now and 24 hours previously to that they were apart but could see each other and she still is not tolerating him. By her previous heat cycles they only usually tend to last approx 4-5 days.

What would others suggest in this situation?


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Leave her theree another few days. She shouldn't really have been allowed to run with him until she was nicely in call again, but often the journey knocks a girl off call for a few days. She should come back in though, in close proximity to the boy as she is.


----------



## alal332 (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks. The stud owner said that she started calling again while they were separated and that's when she allowed them in together. But then apparently she just keeps lying down in the corner and not allowing him near and is not calling anymore. She will be staying there for another 2 possibly 3 days. Just hoping she starts calling again and starts tolerating him a bit more. Missing her so much already!


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Some girls walk out of their carry box and assume the position, others need to be wined and dined.

My boy takes a day getting to know his girls, while they stand there begging for it :lol:

Hopefully things improve for your girl soon.


----------



## alal332 (Jan 13, 2010)

Well she's definitely wanting to be wined and dined first! Luckily the stud is such a sweetheart with immense patience haha. I hope for a better update tomorrow! At least one that either tells me she's back calling or she's stopped the hissing!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

My maiden queen was a nightmare, stud was very patient but she kept rolling over, she did finally agree to the deed but it took 6 days, she likes to keep the boys waiting.


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

And sometimes things just dont work out - one of my girls has just returned from stud without being mated. She is not a maiden and has had two lovely litters. This time I went to a different stud, a lady with many years experience with an experienced boy. It was the first time out in a cattery scenario for my girl and she simply didnt settle. She arrived in full call, but stopped shortly after arriving - lovely stud owner kept her more than a week hoping she would come back into call but it just didnt happen. Hopefully your girl will start calling again soon but be patient, there are no certainties in cat breeding


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I am sure it will be all worth the wait.
Many years ago I waited 2 years for a British cream kitten from a Breeder.
The Queen didn't like the stud then went home about 3 times. It was such a pa lava Can't remember all the details but I got a Lovely Kitten in the end.
Oh and the kitten came out with a long coat.:001_wub:

R.I.P Molly perkins


----------



## alal332 (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks all. Well today. She is tolerating him and they are even having a little cuddle now again which is brilliant seen as she really disliked him. Buy she hasn't started calling again. So quite possibly she's gone off heat already.


----------



## alal332 (Jan 13, 2010)

jill3 said:


> I am sure it will be all worth the wait.
> Many years ago I waited 2 years for a British cream kitten from a Breeder.
> The Queen didn't like the stud then went home about 3 times. It was such a pa lava Can't remember all the details but I got a Lovely Kitten in the end.
> Oh and the kitten came out with a long coat.:001_wub:
> ...


She is beautiful! Definitely worth the wait


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Funnily enough i have a girl in who is being the same,she's not impressed about the studs attempts to mate her,hopefully we will get a mating soon when she settles more.


----------



## alal332 (Jan 13, 2010)

Well it was unsuccessful my girl is now home and completely off heat! The good thing is she had warmed to her stud and was cuddled up to him. He had tried his chances with her today but she has no interest except for cuddling and play fighting. She's completely off heat again. I guess we will be kept waiting until hopefully next time!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

alal332 said:


> Well it was unsuccessful my girl is now home and completely off heat! The good thing is she had warmed to her stud and was cuddled up to him. He had tried his chances with her today but she has no interest except for cuddling and play fighting. She's completely off heat again. I guess we will be kept waiting until hopefully next time!


Aww good luck for next time.


----------

